#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Монгольский Вертикальнай Notepad

## Igor Iv

Мне показалось что проэту программу здесь не знают: 

VerticalNotepad
https://yadi.sk/d/bgdHqZVLoXN2m

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Скачал, не запускается  :Big Grin: 

А если серьёзно — очень жаль, что не кроссплатформенная.

----------


## Igor Iv

Программа для winXP/vista.
У меня - winXP.
Вот, на всякий случай, "распакованная" программа, 
там ничего особо сложного нет: 
https://yadi.sk/d/rSm2Jg3foaPci

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это я шучу так. У меня не winXP и не vista. И даже вообще не win, к сожалению.

----------


## Бо

> Это я шучу так. У меня не winXP и не vista. И даже вообще не win, к сожалению.


MS-DOS?

----------


## Igor Iv

Ну, словом, понятно, что Linux скорее всего, м.быть!
"KBD=Русский"... !
А то что распаковал - просто так м.быть удобнее к.-нибудь!

----------


## Буль

Работает эта лапута под Линуксом, буквочки вертикально пишет. Но зачем? Здесь что, есть монголы?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2016)

----------

